# Cleaner Shrimp giving me the attention I deserve!



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Heres a shot:










--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CRAZY


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

who needs showers when you got that guy


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> who needs showers when you got that guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True dat









-Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pic


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> who needs showers when you got that guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nice pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

obvious that you slap that bitch up and show em whos boss huh?

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

When I set up my 100g tank set up as a FOWLR, Im goin to have 6-7 of these. Those will be some kickass pics....

--Dan


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats awesome.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty cool man :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool picture









My Red Cherry Shrimp (fresh water shrimp) do exactly the same: in fact, as soon as I put my finger in his tank, they stop with whatever they were doing and immedeately jump my finger...


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

this is for sure a wonderfull pic.....

You could have send it for the non piranha picture of the month and i am sure you could have won


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Phenek said:


> this is for sure a wonderfull pic.....
> 
> You could have send it for the non piranha picture of the month and i am sure you could have won
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Phenek said:


> this is for sure a wonderfull pic.....
> 
> You could have send it for the non piranha picture of the month and i am sure you could have won
> 
> ...


I think other people have to nominate your pics, for them to be entered *wink*.

Thanks for the comments guys









--Dan


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:



> Phenek said:
> 
> 
> > this is for sure a wonderfull pic.....
> ...


It might be too late now but i don't think your picture have to be nominated by others to enter the contest. 
The one who is in charge of the contest is Lahot. 
Maybe you should look at:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84468

I think that you can still send your picture but I'm not sure.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol sweet


----------

